# Se les agradece



## Salita

Hola a todos,

Podrían explicarme el frase "se les agradece".  Me parece que el significa "se lo agradezco". 

No entiendo la formulación, pero supongo que se usa este frase como los otros verbos - "caerse" o "romperse".

Ejemplos:
Se le rompió el baúl.
¿Se le cae a Carmen la taza?

Gracias.


----------



## VAN_J

_agradece _sigue la conjugación del morfema de pasividad _"se"_ tomado en tercera persona del singular. En cuanto a _*"les"*_ es objeto indirecto _a ustedes/ a ellos._

Es una expresión muy comun en Español:
Se les agradece su asistencia a esta reunión...
Se les agradece (a ellos) por su contribución en la investigación de...


----------



## workingonit

So... would "Se les agradece su asistencia" translate as "Your attendance/presence is/will be appreciated?"


----------



## Livia753

"Se" en esta oración indica que es impersonal, es decir, que no tiene sujeto. No es lo mismo que "caerse" o "romperse" ya que éstos son verbos pronominales, es decir, que se conjugan con un pronombre (se) y por tanto, este pronombre forma parte del verbo.

"Se les agradece su asistencia" se traduciría (creo) "Your attendace is grateful". Digo creo porque no sé exactamente cómo se formulan las oraciones impersonales en inglés. Si alguien puede confirmarlo o corregirlo, sería de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Pitt

Livia753 said:


> "Se" en esta oración indica que es impersonal, es decir, que no tiene sujeto. No es lo mismo que "caerse" o "romperse" ya que éstos son verbos pronominales, es decir, que se conjugan con un pronombre (se) y por tanto, este pronombre forma parte del verbo.
> 
> "Se les agradece su asistencia" se traduciría (creo) "Your attendace is grateful".


 
Yo también creo que se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE:

*Se les agradece su asistencia.*

Se = marca de impersonalidad
les = complemento indirecto
su asistencia = complemento directo

Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis?

Saludos


----------



## Livia753

Pitt, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu análisis. 
Otra manera de comprobarlo es convertir la oración en pasiva: su asistencia es agradecida por... ¿quién? No hay complemento agente, por tanto no hay sujeto.


----------



## roanheads

Pitt,
De acuerdo contigo , en inglés se traduce --  "your presence is appreciated "


----------



## workingonit

Livia753 said:


> "Se les agradece su asistencia" se traduciría (creo) "Your attendace is *grateful**appreciated*".



Attendance cannot be grateful; only a person can be grateful.  A person's attendance at a particular function can certainly be appreciated.

To be grateful is to feel gratitude.


----------



## Pitt

Livia y roanheads, oz agradezco las respuestas.


----------



## Sköll

Livia753 said:


> "Se les agradece su asistencia" se traduciría (creo) "Your attendace is grateful". Digo creo porque no sé exactamente cómo se formulan las oraciones impersonales en inglés. Si alguien puede confirmarlo o corregirlo, sería de mucha ayuda.


    Ya te han corregido la frase en inglés. Sólo añado que en inglés no existen oraciones impersonales; hay que usar un sujeto explícito (we appreciate this) o una construcción pasiva (this is appreciated). Hasta puede usarse el pronombre 'it' para lo que corresponde a una frase impersonal en español, pero en este caso suena muy rebuscado  (it is appreciated that ...)


----------



## Livia753

Muchas gracias a ambos por la corrección y explicación


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE:
> 
> *Se les agradece su asistencia.*
> 
> Se = marca de impersonalidad
> les = complemento indirecto
> su asistencia = complemento directo
> 
> Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis?
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que es un ejemplo de la pasiva refleja (SE-passive).

Les agradezco su asistencia --> Se les agradece su asistencia.
Les agradezco sus llamadas --> Se les agradecen sus llamadas.


----------



## Salita

*¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones!* Ahora, entiendo completamente la frase. 

Otros ejemplos de la pasiva refleja con objeto indirecto "les":

Se les construyeron casas especiales.
Se les mandaron invitaciones para la boda.
Se les pagarán esos gastos

¿Estan de acuerdo? Gracias, otra vez.


----------



## roanheads

Perhaps this will help.
From the DPD,by the RAE,--- referring to the verb " agradecer "--- En el español general es mayoritario su uso como transitivo y suele llevar, además, un complemento indirecto ( agradecer algo a alguien )

Therefore the analysis by Pitt appears to comply with the officialy approved normal use of " agradecer "


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> Creo que es un ejemplo de la pasiva refleja (SE-passive).
> 
> Les agradezco su asistencia --> Se les agradece su asistencia.
> Les agradezco sus llamadas --> Se les agradecen sus llamadas.


 
A mi entender para cosas gramaticalmente ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

Pasiva refleja:
*Se les agradece su asistencia [sujeto].*
*Se venden casas [sujeto]*

SE impersonal:
*Se les agradece su asistencia [c. directo].*
*Se vende casas [c. directo].*

Pero para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Salita said:


> *¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones!* Ahora, entiendo completamente la frase.
> 
> Otros ejemplos de la pasiva refleja con objeto indirecto "les":
> 
> Se les construyeron casas especiales.
> Se les mandaron invitaciones para la boda.
> Se les pagarán esos gastos
> 
> ¿Estan de acuerdo? Gracias, otra vez.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Sujetos en plural: *casas especiales, invitaciones, esos gastos.*

Saludos


----------



## Sköll

neal41 said:


> Creo que es un ejemplo de la pasiva refleja (SE-passive).
> 
> Les agradezco su asistencia --> Se les agradece su asistencia.
> Les agradezco sus llamadas --> Se les agradecen sus llamadas.



This is the correct analysis. An impersonal interpretation is only possible for those who say "Se les *agradece *sus llamadas". People who do not consider this sentence to be well-formed, must conclude that 'su asistencia' is the grammatical subject in the sentence "Se les agradece su asistencia".


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> A mi entender para cosas gramaticalmente ambas interpretaciones son posibles:
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> *Se les agradece su asistencia [sujeto].*
> *Se venden casas [sujeto]*
> 
> SE impersonal:
> *Se les agradece su asistencia [c. directo].*
> *Se vende casas [c. directo].*
> 
> Pero para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja.


 
A base de discusiones anteriores tengo entendido que "Se venden casas" es aceptable por todos lados en el mundo hispanoparlante y que "Se vende casas" es aceptable solamente en ciertos dialectos.

Recuerda que 'pasiva refleja' y 'SE impersonal' son términos en un modelo lingüistico que nos ayuda para entender los datos (lo que los parlantes nativos dicen).  Si en determinado dialecto un lingüista encuentra "Se les agradecen sus llamadas", va a decir que es pasiva refleja y no SE-impersonal.  Vamos a suponer que en el mismo dialecto *"Se les agradece sus llamadas" no occure.  Los modelos sencillos son preferibles a los complicados.  No es deseable que haya distintas reglas para el caso singular y para el caso plural a menos que sean necesarias.  El modelo para este dialecto es más sencillo si decimos que "Se les agradece su asistencia" es también pasiva refleja.

Si un dialecto acepta "Se vende casas", no hay base para decir que "Se vende carne" es  o pasiva refleja o SE-impersonal.  De igual manera no hay base para seleccionar entre pasiva refleja y SE-impersonal en el caso de "Se les agradece su asistencia".


----------



## roanheads

Neal,
Pues nunca he visto " se vende casas " en la vida, siempre " se venden " y por cierto he viajado un montón ,--- claro, cualquier cosa es posible en este mundo.
Refiriéndose a " agradecer " me gusta mucho más lo que dice el DPD, verlo en la mayoría,  como  "se impersonal, verbo transitivo singular, tercera persona , agradeciendo algo a alguien.
Muy sencillo, y sin posibilidad de ambigüedad.
Saludos.


----------



## neal41

roanheads said:


> Neal,
> Pues nunca he visto " se vende casas " en la vida, siempre " se venden " y por cierto he viajado un montón ,--- claro, cualquier cosa es posible en este mundo.
> Refiriéndose a " agradecer " me gusta mucho más lo que dice el DPD, verlo en la mayoría, como "se impersonal, verbo transitivo singular, tercera persona , agradeciendo algo a alguien.
> Muy sencillo, y sin posibilidad de ambigüedad.
> Saludos.


 
Siendo que no soy parlante nativo del español, no puedo decir con certeza que es aceptable "Se les agradecen las llamadas".  Supongo que sí lo es.  Si no lo es, que nos lo digan los parlantes nativos.

¿Cómo es posible interpretar esta oración como SE-impersonal?


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> A base de discusiones anteriores tengo entendido que "Se venden casas" es aceptable por todos lados en el mundo hispanoparlante y que "Se vende casas" es aceptable solamente en ciertos dialectos.


 
En principio estoy de acuerdo contigo. En este contexto dice el DPD:

De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

Según el DPD en todo caso es correcto la pasiva refleja:
*Se venden casas.*

La construcción impersonal no es incorrecto (aunque no es aconsejable):
*Se vende casas.*

¿Qué dicen los nativos?


----------



## roanheads

neal41 said:


> Siendo que no soy parlante nativo del español, no puedo decir con certeza que es aceptable "Se les agradecen las llamadas". Supongo que sí lo es. Si no lo es, que nos lo digan los parlantes nativos.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible interpretar esta oración como SE-impersonal?


 
Hola neal,
Pues , claro tampoco soy hispanohablante, pero siempre con ganas de aprender más.
Para mí, "se les agradecen las llamadas" me suena fatal ,tal vez aceptable gramaticalmente, pero no es posible interpretarse como " se impersonal "
Se agradece a estas personas.
Se agradece a estas personas sus llamadas.
Se les agradece a estas personas sus llamadas.
Estos ejemplos, los veo de la construcción " se impersonal " la que se emplea a menudo para evitar ambigüedad , al tratar con personas y animales. 
Con cosas inanimadas creo que es normal usar la pasiva reflexiva.

Como tú dices, tal vez un hispanohablante venga a echarnos  un cable.


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión (tampoco soy hispanohablante) el verbo 'agradecer' significa agradecer una cosa [CD] a alguien [CI]. La cosa = las llamadas.

Por eso creo que esta frase es una pasiva refleja:

*Se les [CI] agradecen las llamadas [sujeto].*

A mí también me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.


----------



## roanheads

Pitt, -----Por supuesto es una pasiva refleja , con el verbo en plural ( "agradecen ") no puede ser otra cosa , como ya lo dije arriba.

Lo veo así, en castellano la costumbre es evitar la pasiva auténtica ( ser + participio ) y emplear una pasiva refleja.
Eso funciona muy bien con "cosas " inanimadas , como "se venden casas ", " houses are sold = houses for sale, eso se entiende perfectamente sin duda , ya que casas no pueden venderse por sí , hace falta el dueño o el encargado para venderlas. Eso, sí es un ejemplo de pasiva refleja.

Pero , con personas o animales . cabe la posibilidad de duda y ambigüedad.
PE. Los terroristas se matan ( pasiva refleja ) (The terrorists are killed.) Eso quiere decir que " alguien los mata " o también " los terroristas matan a sí mismos 
Entonces, para evitar esa ambigüedad, se usa la construcción " se impersonal " y se escribe " se mata a los terroristas = se les mata. Ahora se entiende sin duda alguna.
(Somebody killed the terrorists. )

Creo que se puede decir " se agradece a estas personas ( a ellas que nos ayudaron )
One appreciates these persons ( those who helped us )

Entonces, ¿ qué os parece ?


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión (tampoco soy hispanohablante) el verbo 'agradecer' significa agradecer una cosa [CD] a alguien [CI]. La cosa = las llamadas.
> 
> Por eso creo que esta frase es una pasiva refleja:
> 
> *Se les [CI] agradecen las llamadas [sujeto].*
> 
> A mí también me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.


 
Encontré en el internet los siguientes ejemplos.  Me parece que ejemplos como 1) y 2) son bastante más frecuentes que los como 3).

*1) Le agradezco a* Francia su permanente disposición a lo largo de la historia para luchar por la igualdad de los seres humanos.

*2) Le agradezco a* Dios poder hacer una obra de arte

*3) LE AGRADEZCO A* DIOS POR LA DICHA Y EL PRIVILEGIO DE TENER AMIGOS/AS


----------



## roanheads

También, al jefe de recepción,
A usted, se lo agradecería mucho que me diera una buena habitación con vista del mar. 

Pero lo que debatimos en el hilo es " se impersonal " o " pasiva refleja "
¿o más vale  zanjarlo? Creo que sí.
Saludos.


----------



## neal41

roanheads said:


> Hola neal,
> Pues , claro tampoco soy hispanohablante, pero siempre con ganas de aprender más.
> Para mí, "se les agradecen las llamadas" me suena fatal ,tal vez aceptable gramaticalmente, pero no es posible interpretarse como " se impersonal "
> Se agradece a estas personas.
> Se agradece a estas personas sus llamadas.
> Se les agradece a estas personas sus llamadas.
> Estos ejemplos, los veo de la construcción " se impersonal " la que se emplea a menudo para evitar ambigüedad , al tratar con personas y animales.
> Con cosas inanimadas creo que es normal usar la pasiva reflexiva.
> 
> Como tú dices, tal vez un hispanohablante venga a echarnos un cable.


 
En el internet encuentro varios ejemplos como

*Se te agradecen las* fotos
*se le agradecen las* intenciones

En tus ejemplos la cosa inanimada son las llamadas.  'a estas personas' funciona como CI, y por eso 'se les agradece(n) a estas personas . . .' es mejor que 'se agradece(n) a estas personas . . .'  ¿Qué dicen los parlantes nativos?

Mi opinión es que "Se les agradece a estas personas sus llamadas" es aceptable solamente por los que también aceptan "Se vende casas".


----------



## roanheads

But if it seen as a passive , then "llamadas " is the subject and the verb "agradece "should be the plural " agradecen ", as it must agree in number with the subject Also, I have never seen " se vende casas ", to me it looks horrible.!
Adios y gracias.


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> En tus ejemplos la cosa inanimada son las llamadas. 'a estas personas' funciona como CI, y por eso 'se les agradece(n) a estas personas . . .' es mejor que 'se agradece(n) a estas personas . . .' ¿Qué dicen los parlantes nativos?


 
Creo que en todo caso es correcto:

*Se agradece a estas personas.* (Se impersonal)
*Se les agradecen a estas personas las llamadas.* (Pasiva refleja)

Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Creo que en todo caso es correcto:
> 
> *Se agradece a estas personas.* (Se impersonal)
> *Se les agradecen a estas personas las llamadas.* (Pasiva refleja)
> 
> Estás de acuerdo?


 
Estoy de acuerdo.  El siguiente hilo tiene lo que dice el DPD.

*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=974890&highlight=agradecer*


----------



## organist

Surely the easiest way for an English native to understand "se les agradece" is to translate it as: 

"One is grateful to you for..."
"One is grateful to them for..."

It sounds a bit silly in English but at least it gives some sense of the impersonal use of "se" in this case. As others have pointed out, English natives tend to use the passive to express the same idea.

"Your calls are appreciated"
"Your presence is appreciated"


----------



## neal41

roanheads said:


> Also, I have never seen " se vende casas ", to me it looks horrible.!


 
More information here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=712131&highlight=se+vende


----------



## roanheads

Thank you for the link. Looks like the " hispanohablantes " have the same difficulty. I remember years ago a Spanish teacher telling us that distinguishing between the two uses of " se " very often causes hassle.
The passive use in " se venden casas " is the normal one in my experience .. the impersonal use may be correct also , but in this case it still looks horrible.
En todo caso el sol está brillando, la Bolsa va subiendo ,¡ se compran acciones ! y todo sigue viento en popa , y de momento, al carajo con la gramática.
Chao.


----------

